
The Designer’s Designer - autarch
https://www.filfre.net/2018/11/the-designers-designer/
======
autarch
This is an article about the work of Danielle Bunten Berry (nee Dan Bunten)
who created several of the most influential games of the 8-bit era, including
Seven Cities of Gold and M.U.L.E. I remember playing both of those on my
Commodore 64 as a child and absolutely loving them.

She was a remarkable visionary in terms of multiplayer games. It's really sad
that she died just as the Internet was taking off. Over the ten years since
her death in 1998 we've seen multiplayer games played over the Internet go
from a small niche thing to completely dominating the industry, but she was
trying to do this stuff in the 80s and early 90s!

